# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Bichos y hongos del 01-01-2014

## perdiguera

Unas imágenes del primer día del año.

----------

F. Lázaro (01-ene-2014),FEDE (02-ene-2014),frfmfrfm (01-ene-2014),HUESITO (01-ene-2014),Los terrines (01-ene-2014),sergi1907 (01-ene-2014),willi (01-ene-2014)

----------


## HUESITO

Empezamos el año cámara en mano.
Buenas fotos.
Un saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

> Empezamos el año cámara en mano.
> Buenas fotos.
> Un saludo.


Una manera de combatir la resaca.

----------


## HUESITO

Buenos dias, se nota que la cámara es parte de tus herramientas cotidianas. 
En mi caso, la cámara viaja mas que el papa, un día aquí, otro allí....
Este fin de año, se ha comido las uvas en Lo Pagán, ayer en un fiestorro de campo, hoy ??? no se quién se hará con ella  :Smile: .
Es lo que tiene ser única en una gran familia.
Saludos chillaos.

----------


## perdiguera

"Saludos chillaos" anda que no hace tiempo que no leía u oía esa expresión...¡qué viejo se hace uno!
Lo de la cámara va conmigo, al menos dos, siempre.

----------

